# Career Tips for Leadership for Military Officers



## TcDohl (9 Dec 2009)

I found this in the Naval Leadership blog. It's not necessarily for naval officers per se, but it could be anyone in charge in any of the branches.

http://navaleadership.blogspot.com/2009/12/career-tips-for-leadership-for-military.html



> 1. Always remember and apply the basic leadership trilogy: *"Know your Stuff; take care of your people; and be true to yourself." This one says it all.*
> 
> 2. Keep your head on a swivel. Threats come at you from 360 degrees, especially when you least expect it. Why do you think the Japanese picked a Sunday to attack Pearl Harbor? Review the Japanese and U.S. tactics in the Battle of Leyte Gulf, which demonstrate---on both sides---how easy it is to be caught napping by making the wrong assumptions. Remember what happened to USS Stark, USS Cole [Good Plebe questions!] and the World Trade Center. When you stand a watch, the welfare of the ship and the crew (or the Marine unit) has been entrusted to you. That's why you get the "big bucks." Don't let them down.
> 
> ...


----------



## gcclarke (9 Dec 2009)

Man I hope that last one is an American phenomenon only.


----------



## Snakedoc (9 Dec 2009)

Did they mean hockey for the last one? lol


----------



## Michael OLeary (9 Dec 2009)

gcclarke said:
			
		

> Man I hope that last one is an American phenomenon only.



Obviously a cross-post from an American source:



> For Naval Aviators, get every flying billet possible, especially in combat squadrons. For Marines, stay with the Air Wings or the ground combat units. For all, avoid the temptation of taking "Hollywood" jobs like embassy assignments, admiral's aide, White House or Congressional liaison, or any training command billet.


----------



## gcclarke (9 Dec 2009)

Well, yes. I guess I didn't make myself clear enough. I realize it's an American source. But, much of the advice is still quite valid. I just hope the last one isn't so, because I hate golf. 

Perhaps the following amendment to that last paragraph would be more valid?



> 21. Learn to drink an excellent pint of beer. This sounds silly, but it's absolutely true! In the military, as in the private sector, the drinking of beer carries a disproportionate influence. It becomes a common denominator and low-brow social activity that can be enjoyed by all genders and ranks. You will meet influential people at the mess that you never would have met otherwise, even if you are a top operational performer. For junior officers, it presents an opportunity to have many hours of slurred conversation with Flag or General officers, or civilian government officials. Many important deals have been forged, and professional relationships have been established while drinking beer, and you need this skill and exposure! (Sadly, I was a Margarita drinker --and I can tell you Margaritas don't work!)


----------



## Antoine (11 Dec 2009)

I second the last paragraph amendment.

 :cheers:


----------



## daftandbarmy (11 Dec 2009)

I'm sure that Lord Nelson would be spinning in his grave if you walked that list nearby.

I kind of like this list. Again, American, and from a Airborhe guy, but universally applicable to the job of an officer:


Colonel Glover Johns
Basic Philosophy of Soldiering 


1. Strive to do small things well.

2. Be a doer and a self-starter-aggressiveness and initiative are two most admired qualities in a leader-but you must also put your feet up and THINK.

3. Strive for self-improvement through constant self-evaluation.

4. Never be satisfied. Ask of any project, How can it be done better?

5. Don't over-inspect or over-supervise. Allow your leaders to make mistakes in training, so they can profit from the errors and not make them in combat.

6. Keep the troops informed; telling them "what, how, and why" builds their confidence.

7. The harder the training, the more troops will brag.

8. Enthusiasm, fairness, and moral and physical courage - four of the most important aspects of leadership.

9. Showmanship-a vital technique of leadership.

10. The ability to speak and write well-two essential tools of leadership.

11. There is a salient difference between profanity and obscenity; while a leader employs profanity (tempered with discretion), he never uses obscenities.

12. Have consideration for others.

13. Yelling detracts from your dignity; take men aside to counsel them.

14. Understand and use judgement; know when to stop fighting for something you believe is right. Discuss and argue your point of view until a decision is made, and then support the decision wholeheartedly.

15. Stay ahead of your boss.


----------



## TangoTwoBravo (11 Dec 2009)

I can't say I like the first list. The first rule offered mentions to be true to yourself, but many of the points seem to counsel the reader to do the opposite. He also uses the word 'empower' at least twice.  :tsktsk:

Regarding avoiding embassy jobs, it was a different time and a different place, but the USN's most dangerous wartime adversary served two tours as a naval attache to Washington. That may or may not mean anything today, but I throw that out there as a cautinary against blanket statements.


----------

